# Serious Appetite



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

For about a week now I have had a serious appetite for some reason,seem to have a good bit to eat but I am still hungry for example this morning at 7 30 am I had a bowl of porridge and one of those Nature valley bars and by 9am I was hungry aging which is not like me.
Weight is still coming off slowly so it must be my metabolism gone into over drive:lol:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Pregnant?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope.


----------



## ikon66 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is it hunger or craving? Maybe you're not getting all of your required nutrients on your diet?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Hunger,I am eating a good balanced diet.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm bloody starving these days, since totally coming off fizzy juice due to heartburn. I've replaced it with water. Had two baguettes for my dinner today  :wall:


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Overactive thyroid gland?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No I feel fine just seem to have a hunger.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe you're just hungry :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I eat plenty but still seem to be hungry a short time afterwards,drinking plenty of water too.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Worms?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Get them all the time, it's you metabolic rate increasing due to more muscle mass, muscle needs 60 more calories per hour compared to fat.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Bigmc that makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Make a big plate of stir fry for tea tonight and I am still hungry after:lol:


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

Nutritious food digest far quicker than unhealthy food, bigmac has a very valid point too If your keeping fit and eating good nutritious food then you will need to keep up with the increase in metabolism as your body is trying to adapt and prepare/repair itself for the next strain you will put on your muscles. Try adding in nuts to your diet preferably unsalted mixed to snack on and they take longer to digest leaving you fuller, I have porridge with crushed nuts sprinkled on top to keep me going for a few hours until I'm practically starving again.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am eating more porridge which really stops the hunger in its tracks.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

how much do you have? what weights are you using? 30/40/50/60 gms of oats and what milk?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Errr I don't weigh it out but it will be around 50 gms and full fat milk.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Sounds like it's your metabolism starting to work again, Bone Idle son number 2 has to interrupt his TV viewing every 2 hours to feed his face and he is still skinny as a rake.


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

ok.

I weigh mine out.
Mon-saturday I have about 65 gms and 300 ml semi skimmed.
Sunday its about 85 gms and 350 milk as I do a 10+ mile run so need a bit extra before Road beef yorkie puds et al. :argie:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah it feels like my metabolism is working overtime.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't weigh mine out, not that anal about it any more. Half a mug of porridge oats and a full mug of milk is enough to last me around 3-3.5hrs.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a big plate of stir fry at 6 PM last night and by 7 30 PM I was hungry again.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Was it just veg and noodles though? I always stick turkey or chicken in mine to fill it out a bit and a couple of my home grown habaneros.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

It had two chicken fillets,a small pack of noodles and a lot of veg.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I wonder whether it's a winter/hibernation thing. I've noticed over the past two weeks that my appetite has become voracious.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not sure,the hunger has eased a little but I am still eating plenty but not putting on weight:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This has come back again,had for tea a chicken,veg and noodle stir fry and had two brioches,a few Jaffa cakes and a big mug of tea and I am still hungry:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Why don’t you occupy yourself with women, takes your mind of food & you’ll get some exercise too :thumb:

Life is balance


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Far too much hassle mate.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ross said:


> Far too much hassle mate.


:doublesho

Its one of lifes main pleasures mate, go get laid & burn some calories :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Go with a man then...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

No way Pedro.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

eat low GI foods and get some protein at breakfast eg 1 hard boiled eg or a bit of scrambled egg, as the protein in the egg suppresses appetite brilliantly.

Its not just about low calories, but managing your blood sugar levels through the day to stop craving and hunger.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

ITHAQVA said:


> Why don't you occupy yourself with women, takes your mind of food & you'll get some exercise too :thumb:
> 
> Life is balance


 Tricky choice; women or Jaffa Cakes?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> Tricky choice; women or Jaffa Cakes?


there are plenty of ways to combine the 2.... :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

herbiedacious said:


> Tricky choice; women or Jaffa Cakes?


I despair, I really do :wall:   Take no notice of him Ross :lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bigpikle said:


> there are plenty of ways to combine the 2.... :thumb:


At last!!! :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I know of a few fine girls that have been eyeing me up :lol: One I have been getting rather "friendly" with....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Ross said:


> I know of a few fine girls that have been eyeing me up :lol: One I have been getting rather "friendly" with....


Well, get friendly twice a day, think of those calories Ross :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Maybe.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

This unreal hunger has come back again,I like to have a big bowl of porriage in the morning and a bannana but after about an hour I am hungry again. I am eating pleanty of good food and drinking water so it must be losing 6 stone which has put my metobosilm into high gear.


----------



## Googsy (Aug 14, 2011)

Its winter time to hibernate so your experiencing the cycle of nature. Do you ever notice how you eat less in the summer Try eating a high protein breakfast such as scrambled eggs trust me it will hold off the hunger!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Could it not just be a psychological thing rather then your body actually needing more food?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Mo its defenalty hunger.


----------



## AndyJNotts (Jan 18, 2012)

Ross said:


> For about a week now I have had a serious appetite for some reason,seem to have a good bit to eat but I am still hungry for example this morning at 7 30 am I had a bowl of porridge and one of those Nature valley bars and by 9am I was hungry aging which is not like me.
> Weight is still coming off slowly so it must be my metabolism gone into over drive:lol:


My breakfast's are always considerably bigger than that and I always get hungry a short time after. Its healthy to have agood apetite, just try to eat the right things when you are hungry.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Look on the bright side, at least your hunger is taking your mind off the injury.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmm its not really.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

There must be something up with me because I am still hungry after eating a 4 egg omelet almost seems like a snack.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

What was in it? I stick a bell pepper, a tomato, some ham/bacon and some cheese in mine.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Some cheese mixed in,I can have a stir fry with two chicken fillets,lots of veg and noodles mixed in and I am still hungry after words and its not thirst because I drink lots of water,tea ect.


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

You need more complex carbs in your meals (wholemeal bread, brown rice/pasta, bran flakes), it'll fuel you for longer.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am eating that apart from the pasta and rice.


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ross said:


> I am eating that apart from the pasta and rice.


You said you were hungry after the stir fry above, swap noodles for wholemeal pasta and you should feel the difference...


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

But I hate pasta with a passion.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Well if you want to change, you have to make the changes.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I know that and I have made a lot of changes in my eating habits.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ross said:


> I know that and I have made a lot of changes in my eating habits.


That's one helluva slow Internet connection.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Throw in some Complex carbs


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross, have you been to the doctors about this... an increase in appetite can be the result of a few different issues in your body...

I would get it double checked mate, just to be on the safe side...

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope it seems to come and go,these past few weeks have been bad for feeling hungry. 
Its not thirst because I drink plenty of fluid.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Ross said:


> Nope it seems to come and go,these past few weeks have been bad for feeling hungry.
> Its not thirst because I drink plenty of fluid.


Still could be something wrong, I would seriously suggect getting to the doctors...

:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I might do if there was one to see,the local health center is a ruddy joke.


----------

